# Need info on the Barnett Vortex



## Bow (Aug 10, 2003)

One more question. It says adjustable from 24 to 45 pounds. How many turns can I back out the limb bolts?
Thanks.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

You need the package it came on ...it is a youth bow.....depending on what mods you put in you then can back out the bolts just so far to reach a certain weight....cant back out the bolts to far if I remember correctly....the info is on the plastic package it was attached to...


----------



## incbff (Nov 2, 2011)

Not sure where U live at but they sell these bows at Dicks Sporting Goods and Gander Mountain around me. I think they come with 5 sets of cams if I remember right from my sons bow. And they r only supposed to b backed out 3 turns from bottomed out.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I have one... Depends on the cams you have also! I have the info you need if your cams look like these....


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

See if this helps....


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

This manual is taped to the front of the package.


----------

